# Questions about iPod Touch (4.3.5)



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it possible to sync more than one directory of photos into the iPod Photo Library?

Is the only way to delete pictures in the Photo Library to sync with an empty directory?

What criterion is used to determine in what order the pictures will be arranged in the Photo Library? They are not in order of filename, and not in order of time & date, so how is the order determined?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Anonymosity,

1. If you create a new library in iPhoto, you will be able to sync that library to your album on your iDevice. In 5.0, you can add new libraries directly on your iDevice, however it's not a feature that's available on 4.3.5, so you'll have to do it via iPhoto until you update.

2. Yes, you can't remove the library yourself on your iDevice.

3. It is sorted from the timestamp when the picture was taken. Oldest on top, newest on bottom. It might be that your photos have incorrect timestamps from your Mac, and that's why they're sorting them wrong, but it should be from the timestamp.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. I just updated the software on the iPod to version 5.0.1, which I like better.
I use iPhoto to enhance pictures, but I do not keep them there because I dislike the interface in iPhoto for viewing. Xee is much better for viewing. I have lots of room on my hard drive, so I set up a special directory just for iPod pictures and I sync the pictures with that. The new software seems to sort pics by filename now, so that is a huge improvement. That problem seems to be solved.


----------

